# And then the work began



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Thursday night was here in a hurry as we loaded up the wall tents and gear to make our way to what would be home for the next 3 weeks. My youngest brother Yale and myself set up in the morning and Berg, Jerry and John filtered into camp on Friday afternoon and evening. After a night of good food, good spirits and friends came to a close, we wandered off to sleep in anticipation of great things to come in the morning.










Opening day arrived and I sent Yale to a tree stand we had set up the previous afternoon. This being his first archery elk hunt, he could hardly stand still. I made my way to a good vantage point to glass for elk as my good friend, who will not be hunting until the second weekend, has a big bull archery tag for the Wasatch. I have a fairly good back stock in the freezer and was not to worried about hunting for myself. However, I was dead set on my little bro and best bud tipping over an elk. Spending the morning glassing and coming up fairly empty handed in the big bull department, I decided to take a walk to a spot that the elk like to rut in and do a little homework.

I spent the better part of the day sitting and watching the area that I planned on hunting the following weekend. After 5 or 6 hours and a good nap, I slipped out back to camp. As the self appointed camp b^%#$, I cooked up some potato and caper crusted halibut, corn on the cob and tossed salad and awaited the return of the mighty hunters.

We went over the days events, which had resulted in no shots, but a few elk to keep their hopes alive. We discussed the plan of attack for the following day and in the end, decided to slip into the area I had visited earlier in the day, but not until the afternoon. Besides, We had stayed up a little late stroking the geet fiddles and having a good time, So it was more by default than a good plan of attack. :wink:

Mid morning came and I used my best manipulation tactics to get Berg to come down there with us, but he declined because had to be home at a decent hour.

A few hours later, at about 4:00 we tip toed into elk valhalla. As we first dropped in, the wind was swirling and a bedded elk kicked up at about 70 yards, but didn't go far. We payed him no mind and continued on down a tree line at the edge of a long meadow, the first in a series. The afternoon wind was blowing uphill as we had hoped. As we approached the location where I had seen a nice herd frequenting I decided to spread everyone out and do a little calling.

After about 2 minutes of talking to each other, the elk responded. Continuing to call, I slipped down hill to where I could hear Yale calling (No hoochie mamas Bart.) and joined him in the song. His eyes were as big as silver dollars as he told me "I just watched the whole **** herd walk across the meadow, RIGHT DOWN THERE!". He motioned to a bottle-neck in the meadow, about 300 yards down the way. We attempted to locate where they had gone by calling a few sets, but they had moved on up the hill, so we slowly made our way towards them, staying just inside the tree line as not to expose ourselves and calling to keep track of the herd.

Just then, Yale grabbed my hand a said "stop". We both took a knee and saw a spike running straight up the meadow towards us like a thoroughbred in the Kentucky Derby. Yale was breathing like he was running the derby as well. The elk slowed up about 100 yards way and slowly walked up the meadow towards us. I told him repeatedly to settle down and "wait until it gets past us to draw. As the elk walked by at 40 yards I was nervous that Yale was going to draw and get busted, but he was very patient, almost getting busted, but freezing in the middle of his draw when the spike lifted it's head. Finally it put it's head down, quartering away. I told him "fifty pin", moments later he released and the arrow sailed under the brisket of the unsuspecting critter. A little confused, the elk looked the other direction where the arrow had stuck in the shallow hillside. This gave Yale enough time to knock another arrow and shoot. Shortly after his release we heard a big CRACK! and I whispered "You hit a tree". The elk doubled back, wobbling a bit, now at 60 yards. Yale knocked another arrow and this time shot just over the beast's shoulder, as it wheeled and ran back down the edge of the meadow, out of sight.

We were both excited, but were a little worried about what had just transpired. We began to look for our arrows and any sign of blood. We found all but one of Yale's arrows and began to search the bases of the thinly scattered aspens, hoping to find his second arrow that had hit a tree. As we were searching, John came down to talk to us. He informed us that the elk had run past him at mach 90 with an arrow sticking out of him, so he put one more in him, hitting it just in back of the rib cage. We were nervous.

We waited an hour or so and decided to see if we could find any blood, being careful not to bump the wounded animal. We followed what we thought to be his tracks. Nothing. I began to slowly wander a different line and after 10 minutes or so, I found this about 180 yards from where Yale had shot and was VERY happy:










We decided the best course of action was to wait a little longer at that spot, just to be sure. I was pretty sure that an elk in good shape wouldn't crash into a tree like that and it made sense to all, so we tracked him. 60 yards later, he was piled up. What we thought was a tree, was a bone on the opposite side of the elk. Game over.










We quartered and boned out the elk in good time with a lot of 'hell yeahs', pounds and smiles. As we neared the end of the task at hand I mentioned that I'd like to show them the spring and another meadow a few hundred yards away and that if we were quiet, we might have a chance at filling anther tag. They looked at me like I was crazy and sure that I was was being my typical smart assed self.

We put the quarters in bags, placed them at the edge of a meadow that would be easy to find on our way out and made our way to the spring. Fifteen minutes and 400 feet into the walk Yale stopped us.....He had spotted a cow uphill to the right. We were in good shape as we had tip-toed through he thick timber, just inside the edge of the meadow where the elk were coming through. Behind the cow were two spikes. The first one stepped into a lane where I could see him and gave him a short mew and he stopped. John said "forty eight yards" and I said "I've got a shot".

He was quartering towards me and uphill quite a bit, so I adjusted my single pin to 40 yards. There was no doubt in my mind that I could make this shot, as long as I stayed calm and by some miracle, I did. I gave him one more chirp so he'd stay put and let her rip. POP! He wheeled back down hill and disappeared. Breathing heavily I turned to everyone else and said some fine words to the tune of HOLY SH^%! We let him sit as long as we dare, but the day was waning, so we pressed on. Yale ensured me that he watched the arrow bury in his shoulder crease, but I was nervous nonetheless.

When we reached the spot where He was standing when I shot, there was no sign of blood or my arrow. I became more nervous. Retracing where we had seen him take off, we found blood. As we followed the trail for a few yards it proceeded to the steepest, nastiest part of the mountain and my heart sank. I'm pretty sure I have walls in my house that are at less of an incline than the hill I was staring at. We pressed on. No more than 25 yards from where he was standing when I shot was a swath of blood going straight down hill through the brush, definitely a good sign. 20 yards later, there he was, pinned against a tree.










WOO HOO! and OH NO! 2 elk to pack out in 1 night. I was sure we would be making at least 2 trips, but John insisted we could get it all out in 1 trip. "Now who's the crazy one?", I asked him. We quartered him up and made our way to the other bags of agony.

Three and a half hours, 600 feet in elevation and 1.6 miles later, we were back at camp with sore hips and backs, but high spirits.

Spoon, the demon elk killer.










Baby steps.










As if we didn't need proof that you guys are half crazy.










Morphine please.










I'd just like to say thanks to all of the good friends I was able to share this memory with, and Spoon, Nice shot.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

sweet! 

is one going on the wall?? (caped skull)


----------



## widgeon_whopper (Jul 26, 2008)

THATS AWESOME!!!! I bet you guys slept good that night.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job. great story to with some good pics.Nice aliens by the way.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Great report. Thanks for sharing the hunt with us. Elk hunting is great fun until the animals drops dead. Great story and pics. Thanks!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Fun story, thanks for adding the detail.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

nice job with the elk, what are you going to do with the heads ( soup) ?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Euro spikes! (and soup)


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Tye,

Congrats on what sounds like an awesome hunt. I bet Berg is kicking himself for missing out as it sounds like he left early.


----------



## UTodd (Dec 28, 2007)

Very nicely done. Loved the story.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Excellent story Tree, just perfect !! 8)

Congrat's to _all_ in your party, sounds like a heck of a good time...

No pic's of food ? :shock: ......... I kind of like that part about the night before....


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

All right, if you insist.

[attachment=0:3qhr0fcn]303877166_c25230d2dd.jpg[/attachment:3qhr0fcn]


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> All right, if you insist.
> 
> [attachment=0:3tscjpox]303877166_c25230d2dd.jpg[/attachment:3tscjpox]


Dam that looks good. Do you want to come camping with me? if you cook like that you can come camping with me any time.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Good job guys!

That's how ya do it.

I liked the pic of dinner the best.  

Tree, will you come be my camp Beoch?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> All right, if you insist.


I believe there may have been a misunderstanding Tree..... :?

The pic of da food..... I was looking for would have been a ugly ole plate with maybe campfire ashe's, grease, fly's, ants and wasp hanging around. I really did not care to see da plate from your 'fine' dining camp out !!

And...where is the table with the booze, arrow's, maple syrup, glove's, hat's, blood and gut's all over it..........Where the hell did you camp.... Roadway Inn ??

  Love you Tree.....


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Just then, Yale grabbed my hand a said "stop".


That was my favorite part. Just kidding; awesome story and experience I am jealous. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > Just then, Yale grabbed my hand a said "stop".
> ...


 :rotfl:

Your a sick man Huge29 !!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > Just then, Yale grabbed my hand a said "stop".
> ...


That's funny right there. Just so we're clear, I did finish the job. :mrgreen: :wink: Cutting up the elk, that is.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

.45 said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Treehugnhuntr said:
> ...


You are just mad that you did not think of it :lol: ; I was surprised that I was the first to catch the line from Brokeback Mtn. Totally kidding Tye, that is awesome; I love hearing of the pursuit!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You're cheapening my experience Dan. I'm hurt.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Good work men!!!! Thanks for the story Tree. You guys are mighty hunters for sures....


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

That would be Brokeback Mountain hillbilly style, being as they are brothers and all!  

Good job tree, I believe I deserve a few steaks from your beast, since I made it possible for you to hunt spikes so early in the year! HOGAN deserves NOTHING, as he is unhappy with you being able to KILL elk in mid-August! :twisted:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Dude! I love you!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> since I made it possible for you to hunt spikes so early in the year! HOGAN deserves NOTHING, as he is unhappy with you being able to KILL elk in mid-August!


I remember that a few archery hunters were mad about this proposal. I wonder why when the spikes are easier to kill right now.

Tree, good work on brokeback ridge.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You're a bad man Justin.

Hey HOGAN WTF???

Bart, don't forget my supporting role. :wink:

I love you too Caleb. You can quote me on that one. :wink:


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Good job tree,
that is a great story of a great hunt.
Loved the pictures too.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

What was the score on those monsters? You remind me of someone on TV from my childhood.


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

sweet pics and story tye. hopefully my buddies and i can get into them this weekend like you did in our secret spot. good luck with jason this weekend.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

That had the makings of a "great" story until I found out they were spikes.......................then it became just a "good" story. Seriously, great job, sounded fun.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> That would be Brokeback Mountain hillbilly style, being as they are brothers and all!
> 
> Good job tree, *I believe I deserve a few steaks from your beast,* since I made it possible for you to hunt spikes so early in the year! HOGAN deserves NOTHING, as he is unhappy with you being able to KILL elk in mid-August! :twisted:


Ya, that's what you need, *more* elk steaks! :roll:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

That's awesome tye! Congrats, and give your little brother a spank on the butt for me! :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> What was the score on those monsters? You remind me of someone on TV from my childhood.


Mine scored 47 and Yale's scored 39. 

I'm sure it's Don Knotts you're thinking of. :mrgreen:


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm glad you were successful. I'm also glad that I left early to get some fishing in and was very successful myself. I am even more greatful I didn't have to pack out of that canyon. 1.6 miles is being modest. I would say closer to 3. I wish I could have been there for the excitement though. Congrats. Your friend.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats Tye, to you and your brother. An archery double in the same day takes skill.:shock:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Jer! Do you have any pictures of said fishes?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> You're cheapening my experience Dan. I'm hurt.


Sorry man, I think that will be a memorable experience for you all forever ; I was just trying to thicken the plot a little bit. :wink: Congrats!!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I need to be near you.... I miss you.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Holy cow!.........good job.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Ater all the talk about how bad it was going for you to hunt the spikes early. How UBA has ruined the spike hunt I am glad you guys filled your tags. I new you would because a good hunter will adapt.

Just giving you guys a hard time.

Great story love the pictures, now finish it up with a big buck. :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Ater all the talk about how bad it was going for you to hunt the spikes early. How UBA has ruined the spike hunt I am glad you guys filled your tags. I knew you would because a good hunter will adapt.
> 
> Just giving you guys a hard time.
> 
> Great story love the pictures, now finish it up with a big buck. :mrgreen:


Hey man, I was with Bart at the Northern RAC and the wildlife board meeting, IT WUDN'T ME COMPLAININ!

Thanks Scott.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> AWESOME story! MMMMMmmmm...tasty spikes.
> 
> (I've got some freezer space, hee hee hee. :wink: )


I know, I haven't forgotten you. I have axis and halibut all wrapped up with your name on it.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Great story and congrats, very well done....


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Great work thanks for the post


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A double, congrats. Great story.


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

Saweeet story, cool pics.


----------

